# Tastatur schreibt manche Zeichen doppelt/ dreifach



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. März 2019)

Servus allerseits,

vor einem Dreivierteljahr habe ich mir eine neue mechanische Tastatur gegönnt, eine Kingston HyperX Alloy FPS mit braunen switches. Genauer zu finden hier:
Kingston HyperX Alloy FPS, MX-Brown, USB, DE ab €' '85,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die braunen Swiches, die Metalloberflächem die freistehenden Taster, das abnehmbare Kabel und die vorhandene Hintergrundbeleuchtung war für mich damals die ausschlaggebende Kombination aus Features. Bis jetzt war ich auch sehr glücklich mit dem Gerät.
Leider tritt seit ein paar Wochen immer wieder der selbe Fehler auf. Besonders bei der Leertaste und der "e"-Taste tritt häufig der Fehler auf, dass 2 oder gar 3 Eingaben auf einmal auftreten. Kann auch sein, dass der Fehler sich auf noch mehr Tasten ausweitet, aber "e" und die Leertaste benutzt man halt am Häufigsten...
Jedenfalls habe ich mir jetzt ein Cherry MX-Board 3.0 von einem Freund geliehen, welches das Problem natürlich nicht hat. Auch das Kabel ist nicht schuld (das MX 3.0 hat ja auch ein abnehmbares Kabel...)
Jedenfalls ist das gerade beim Tippen von Texten ziemlich nervig. Ist es möglich, dass ich die Taster verdreckt habe, weil sie eben freistehend sind und sie deshalb irgendwie blockiert habe oder so? Hatte Jemand schon mal das selbe Problem? Oder ist die Tastatur schlichtweg defekt?
Danke für eure Hilfe,
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## gekipptesBit (23. März 2019)

Probiere mal "dein" abnehmbare Kabel mit der Tastatur des Freundes und umgekehrt deine Tastatur mit dem abnehmbaren Kabel deines Freundes.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (23. März 2019)

Hab ich schon gemacht. Hat am Problem nix geändert :/


----------



## gekipptesBit (24. März 2019)

Dann macht sie die selben Probs bei deinem Freund wohl auch, oder?


----------



## JackA (24. März 2019)

Das "Problem" nennt man "Prellen". Mechanische Schalter prellen mit der Zeit immer mehr und manche Tastatur-Hersteller geben diesem Vorgang zu wenig Zeit, weshalb es am Anfang keine Probleme gibt und später dann umso mehr. Darum haben solche Probleme ältere Tastaturen nicht, weil man ihnen einfach mehr Zeit gegeben hat, eine Taste zu registrieren. Aber weil heute alles schneller sein muss, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, kommt man eben zu solchen Problemen.
Hier ansehen: YouTube

D.h. du kannst eigentlich nur reklamieren.


----------

